# Terra 2.0



## giorgiocan (23 Luglio 2015)

http://www.nationalgeographic.it/sc...nuova_terra_piu_grande_e_piu_vecchia-2704188/

Chi comincia a sparare coivolgenti fesserie?


----------



## Spot (23 Luglio 2015)

Stavo leggendo. Facebook è esploso nelle congetture più bizzare.
Mah. Anche Venere si trova in una "zona abitabile", più altre similitudini varie 

Dove la vedono sta terra 2.0?


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dove la vedono sta terra 2.0?


E quali verifiche così impattanti per le teorie sull'origine della vita ritengono di poter operare, da 1.400 anni luce di distanza?


----------



## Spot (23 Luglio 2015)

Mi sa che così non è divertente.


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi sa che così non è divertente.


Qualcosa di veramente divertente sono gli articoli correlati di questo quotidiano: http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/

Nota quella del bambino su Marte.


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E quali verifiche così impattanti per le teorie sull'origine della vita ritengono di poter operare, *da 1.400 anni luce* di distanza?


Si, appunto..... ne parlano come se fosse dietro l'angolo.....


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2015)

molto affascinante
mi pare che il concetto in parole povere sia: se c'è acqua c'è vita (e l'acqua può esserci se si verificano contemporaneamente un tot di condizioni)


----------



## Juanpalambrond (24 Luglio 2015)

Se c'è acqua c'è vita ma l'acqua da sola non basta, ci vuole anche una fonte abbondante di energia. Fino a poco fa si pensava che l'energia luminosa del sole fosse l'unica responsabile della vita, ma si è osservato che le sorgenti idrotermali sul fondo degli oceani svolgono la stessa funzione a profondità in cui la luce del sole non filtra.
Inoltre non è affatto detto che ci sia acqua su questo nuovo pianeta scoperto. Ed anche se ci fosse, non è affatto detto che, con gli strumenti disponibili attualmente, saremmo in grado di osservarla. 
Tra le altre cose, la distanza di 1400 A/L ci dice che la nostra osservazione è differita di 1400 anni. Per quanto ne sappiamo quel pianeta potrebbe essere stato spazzato via da un immenso asteroide l'altro ieri, senza che noi possiamo averne evidenza prima di 1400 anni. 

Che ci sia vita nell'universo, al di fuori della terra, è praticamente certo e non serve neanche andare tanto lontano per trovarla. Esiste un satellite di giove interamente ricoperto da una crosta d'acqua ghiacciata sotto la quale è presente un oceano liquido. Le probabilità che quell'oceano sia abitato da organismi anaerobici sono molto elevate.

In sostanza la vita può esistere a molti livelli differenti, la probabilità che da qualche parte nell'universo esistano forme di vita complesse ed intelligenti come quelle presenti sul nostro pianeta resta comunque elevata. Ma le probabilità che noi esseri umani possiamo entrare in contatto con queste forme di vita rimangono abbastanza basse.


----------



## spleen (24 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se c'è acqua c'è vita ma l'acqua da sola non basta, ci vuole anche una fonte abbondante di energia. Fino a poco fa si pensava che l'energia luminosa del sole fosse l'unica responsabile della vita, ma si è osservato che le sorgenti idrotermali sul fondo degli oceani svolgono la stessa funzione a profondità in cui la luce del sole non filtra.
> Inoltre non è affatto detto che ci sia acqua su questo nuovo pianeta scoperto. Ed anche se ci fosse, non è affatto detto che, con gli strumenti disponibili attualmente, saremmo in grado di osservarla.
> Tra le altre cose, la distanza di 1400 A/L ci dice che la nostra osservazione è differita di 1400 anni. Per quanto ne sappiamo quel pianeta potrebbe essere stato spazzato via da un immenso asteroide l'altro ieri, senza che noi possiamo averne evidenza prima di 1400 anni.
> 
> ...


E' il satellite Europa, credo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (24 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il satellite Europa, credo.


Esatto! non ricordavo il nome


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;ecTm6G7AjcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecTm6G7AjcM[/video]


----------

